# Hoover guys lend me your ear.



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

This time of the year I mostly fish creeks/rivers for smallies but the rain and high water we’ve had lately has kept me inside. I thought about heading out to hoover yesterday but went to see a movie instead. I fish hoover in the warmer months for flatheads when everything else is flooded. Do any bait shops around hoover still sell shad this time of the year or are they too hard to come by? Also, which end of the reservoir/area is deepest in general? Not asking for specific spots and I don’t even have a boat. I know it’s a long shot but if we have a bunch of rain again I might head there and try for blue cats. Thanks in advance.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

MIGHTY said:


> This time of the year I mostly fish creeks/rivers for smallies but the rain and high water we’ve had lately has kept me inside. I thought about heading out to hoover yesterday but went to see a movie instead. I fish hoover in the warmer months for flatheads when everything else is flooded. Do any bait shops around hoover still sell shad this time of the year or are they too hard to come by? Also, which end of the reservoir/area is deepest in general? Not asking for specific spots and I don’t even have a boat. I know it’s a long shot but if we have a bunch of rain again I might head there and try for blue cats. Thanks in advance.


I'd be real, real interested in the responses to this thread. You know there's a plethora of Blues (Big Blues) in there, you know they're feeding heavy throughout the winter.

Is there anyone who actually targets them this time of year? I've never heard the first thing about Winter Blues on Hoover. Tell me someone is on this bite? It has to be a thing...


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Lol honestly I thought maybe guys would be hush hush about the topic but I’m not keeping anything and don’t even have a boat. If Shad is still available I’m definitely going to give it a try though. I’ll just fish the spots I normally do and look around with the water being so low. Beats sitting inside and there’s only one way to find out......


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, I’ll let you know for sure in the next day or two. Old Dutchman usually has Shad but they’re closed today. Going to call tomorrow to see if they have any. If not, I’ll run out to R&R and get some, assuming they have them and spend the day/evening poking around buckeye for some eyes. 

I plan on spending the day Wednesday catfishing at Hoover. Stopped there last night to check conditions after it came up 4’ since my last trip there and the water is dirty, but not as bad as I expected. There’s access to deeper water all over Hoover, just need to find the right spot. Middle/south pools are probably the best bet though. 

And yes, the blue bite is a thing this time of year.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Awesome thanks a bunch hoover 4 me. I figured there had to have been someone on here with a boat and electronics that finds them grouped up this time of year and gets into them. I might check it out this weekend myself unless I stick with the smallies. I work maybe a mile from R&R. They usually have Shad this time of year? If so I might pick some up Friday at lunch time. Or I can always run in and ask and let you know.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

I just called R&R and they have them. I didn’t even know they moved out to Hebron until yesterday. Figured a trip out there to check would be a good excuse to mess around at buckeye for half a day. 

I have a boat but doubt I’ll mess with it taking it out. Right now a lot of the spots that would hold fish are accessible from shore with the water level being what it is.

I’ll be sure to check back in and let you know how Wednesday goes.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok I appreciate that. Calling for more
rain this weekend some everything may be screwed up again. I didn’t know about R&R either?!?? I’ll take a look tomorrow at lunch. If the rain comes like they’re saying, I’ll probably head out to Hoover and give it a whirl. Good luck out there


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah, I just happened to pull the website up to check their hours and it showed they moved out to buckeye lake. 

I was hoping for this rain like 2-3 weeks ago, before my vacation this week but we all know how that goes. Oh well...still going to fish, just not exactly how/where I originally planned on doing it.


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> Yeah, I just happened to pull the website up to check their hours and it showed they moved out to buckeye lake.
> 
> I was hoping for this rain like 2-3 weeks ago, before my vacation this week but we all know how that goes. Oh well...still going to fish, just not exactly how/where I originally planned on doing it.


I never intentionally fished for the blue cats but caught at least one every trip to Hoover. Don’t know about the bait shops carrying shad. But the area I caught them at was north of Smothers road bridge on the west side about 500 yards from the bridge. Don’t know if they feed in that area at this time of year though. Good luck


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I’ve fished there some in the past crappie&eyes and would probably investigate it if I was going out there before asking around. I just wanted a little word of advice from guys that are really familiar with hoover on where the deeper areas are. I can take it from there.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Best part of this time of year is the lake is way down. It was about 15’ below normal pool the last time I was out. I was walking across areas where I tore up the saugeye this past spring/early summer. It was cool to see the structure of the area and why they might have been there. It was interesting this year because it was a huge mud flat, but they were there by the boat load for about 2-3 weeks. All I can figure is maybe there was an insect hatch or something that had the baitfish in there. All I know is the action was insane and they were eating good and so was I. 

It’s down about 10’ now, so still plenty of areas to walk out and be able to cast to deep water. Fishing there wasn’t in my original plans for this week but I’m still pretty excited to get out there and give it a shot.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Do baitshops sell live or dead shad? I'd like to try catfishing one of these days while i'm saugeye fishing. I know at the dam 25 to 30 FOW is within casting distance from the dam. There's also 50 to 60 FOW that is within casting distance from the state park on Cubbage Rd. I've read that they suspend in the water column but i'm not sure how I would be able to cast a rig that could do that. I was considering using a slip bobber but i'm probably going to do some research on I can effectively fish for them from the bank.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Yea Hoover, I’ve caught some flatheads out of there in November a few years back after they dropped the water level and was able to walk to places that was normally under water. Snook, I hear ya loud and clear. It’s just going to take some time to find them. First thing I’m after is finding some structure. A guy I work with had mentioned an old road bed or something in hoover so I’m going to pick his brain on that some.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

It’s always frozen shad...in my experience, they are nearly impossible to keep alive very long unless you have some crazy bait tank set up.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

MIGHTY said:


> Yea Hoover, I’ve caught some flatheads out of there in November a few years back after they dropped the water level and was able to walk to places that was normally under water. Snook, I hear ya loud and clear. It’s just going to take some time to find them. First thing I’m after is finding some structure. A guy I work with had mentioned an old road bed or something in hoover so I’m going to pick his brain on that some.


If I find any I’ll shoot you a PM to let you know where. I’m on vacation, I got time to burn searching lol.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

^^ I’ve always wanted some live ones when I fished hoover but have heard they’re very fragile as well. One would probably have to catch them in a cast net then bait them up immediately and hope for the best.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> If I find any I’ll shoot you a PM to let you know where. I’m on vacation, I got time to burn searching lol.


 Appreciate it. If the forecast changes before the weekend I’ll more than likely head out to some creeks for smallies but will certainly give the blue cats a try if everything is flooded. Flatheads are my number one but won’t be catching many of them this time of year lol.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Ya in November 2018 my dad and I caught some shad that ranged in the 1 to 2 inch range. They're still sitting in my freezer but the last time I used them it was difficult keeping me on an octopus hook. I wonder if it's possible to use a big treble hook so they would stay on the hook but I don't want to risk killing a fish gut hooking it with a treble. I wish I could find some bigger shad to castnet. I need to start watching some infisherman shows for some tips cuz I know they targeted blues quite a bit.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Can’t help you there either snook. I’m assuming all the shad are going to be deep right now too. I’ve never been interested in targeting blue cats but have caught a few on accident with live bait. Always up for a challenge though and it helps the time go by waiting on the warmer seasons.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Mighty, sent you a DM


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I’ve been wondering this too, I have a whole freezer full of frozen bait. Would rather have fresh but I’ll take what I can get. I may head to Hoover this weekend myself. Let me know if you go and maybe we can team up


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Will do. If we get all the rain they’re calling for I’ll be out there Saturday and/or Sunday


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Went out this evening from 4 to 6 30. Used a 4500 reel with a medium heavy rod spooled with 20lbs braid. Tied on an egg sinker with a barrel swivel with 30lbs fluoro. I then attached a #1 treble hook baited with cut shad. I chose to fish a windswept shoreline with plenty of structure that quickly dropped off into 40-50' of water (original creek bed nearby). I also decided to saugeye fish while I let the other rod soak which looking back on it was probably a mistake. I was about 3 steps over when I saw my rod double over and take off towards the water despite me setting my drag low. By the time I got there he dropped it. Waited to see if he would come back for it but never did. But looking on the bright side I did find another good saugeye spot. Probably will go back out tomorrow with lawn chair and use both rods for catfishing.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Awesome man! I’m looking forward to giving it a try.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Ya I wish it wasn't going to rain until Saturday because I read they leave the deeper areas and spread out after a good rain. This makes them harder to find but i'm still going to give it another try tomorrow.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Good luck and post some pictures if you do any good.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Will do!!!


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Went out again today the same spot from 2 til 5. I got a really nice bite at about 3 30 but dropped it before I could get the drag tightened. Got a significantly smaller bite around 4 30. All on a treble hook baited with 1 to 3" shad. Will try again tomorrow from 10 am to 2 pm.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I wonder if you try a circle hook if the hookup may be easier? I'm no expert but I think a lot of catfish guys use them?


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Yes I was thinking of trying some tomorrow and see how I do. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

That’s what I was going to recommend. I’ve got plenty. I mostly prefer to use large J hooks for catfishing but I’m a Flathead guy. I’ll give the circle a try though


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Part of me is wondering if these are catfish. I'm starting to think they might be gar. But we'll see if I have any luck tomorrow.


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

If you are looking for blues it is best to have a boat with a good fishfinder look for flats close to deep water and bait fish. It is best if you have a throw net and use fresh bait. Big blues is just like shark fishing cut bait into big chunks and 6 to 7. Size circle hook Carolina rig eather ankor down or drift by drop offs but make sure bait is in the area.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I’m going to head up there and see
How it goes.


----------



## quagger (Jul 6, 2009)

MIGHTY said:


> I’m going to head up there and see
> How it goes.


I caught 8 channel cats yesterday on night crawlers I picked Saturday night. go figure picking worms in January is a first. biggest was 24 inches probably 4 lbs


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

^^Nice. I had a half a dozen runs of frozen shad but never hooked anything. No bites on live bait. Next time I go I’m going get some floats to keep my baits up off the bottom a little bit.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Mighty, have you ever used a santee cooper rig to keep your bait up? I've just started messing with it this year. I think they are meant for drifting or trolling in a boat but I've had some success from shore with them. You should check them out!


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Ya I went fishing Saturday and yesterday using frozen 1-3" shad and frozen 5-6" shad. Only got bites on the 1-3" shad. Yesterday caught one channel cat but it didn't take off and run like the other bites I got Thursday and Friday. I also know one fish on Friday was a lot bigger because I could feel the weight of the fish. The circle hooks worked great when hooking the channel. Thank you for the advice workingman, it's helped out a lot.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Workingman said:


> Mighty, have you ever used a santee cooper rig to keep your bait up? I've just started messing with it this year. I think they are meant for drifting or trolling in a boat but I've had some success from shore with them. You should check them out!


 already got the supplies on order last night my friend. Good idea


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

For a live bait rig from shore, look up the sliding bait rig. They use it in hawaii, South Africa, and Australia for jettie fishing. No casting bait and it'll cover alot of area


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I’ll give that a look too winguy along with some different baits. Of course if it doesn’t rain much in the coming weeks I probably won’t be out there much.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Loads of guys/gals who do nothing but target blues year round on Hoover, check out the group at flatheadblues.com, Amanda, and David are two who have been catching blues from shore in the last week they are the ones that tourney fish Hoover year round for cats. Anyways its my understanding none of the ramps are safe to use with the low water which has kept me and my bigger boat away in the last month. ps if you have a boat, finding shad is really easy this time of year. Ive fished it several times and gotten lots of smaller blues so far just haven't spent enough time there as I have to go on a day when its glass since Im all on the Trolling Motor.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I hear ya. I figured fishing from the bank would be a long shot but I can’t just sit around inside. It’d be nice to be able to find schools of bait/structure/shelves etc with some electronics though for sure


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

You catfish bank fisherman need to check out "catfish Dave YouTubes".


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

Here is an accidental Blue Cat from Hoover. It is about 30" long. No idea what it weighed. I don't target them but they definitely pull hard. I don't take many fish pics so I am kinda practicing.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

Hoover is almost up to full pool now. Almost all the ramps would be safe to launch at but no docks are. Launching the boat solo is tricky.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Awesome what did it hit on? I’m thinking about heading out there tomorrow


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

MIGHTY said:


> Awesome what did it hit on? I’m thinking about heading out there tomorrow


It hit a #9 Fire Tiger Jigging Rap.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice, wish I could catch one on accident. I went out today for a few hours and seen a fella out on his boat. Used cut bluegill with no success on one pole and frozen shad on another. Had one strong run on the shad but after the clicker sounded whatever it was immediately dropped the bait.


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

Deepest part is the southern pool by the dam. We usually catch shad around the cove where the crew boats are stored. It's a labor of love though. Catching shad sitting at 25ft can be tough...and cold. With that being said this is one time of year where FROZEN OUTPERFORMS FRESH. 
I have fished Hoover all winter as long as the ice holds out (from a boat). Caught quite a few bigguns and had plenty of 20 fish days. One of my best outings in 2018 was at night in late December.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

hatfield75 said:


> Deepest part is the southern pool by the dam. We usually catch shad around the cove where the crew boats are stored. It's a labor of love though. Catching shad sitting at 25ft can be tough...and cold. With that being said this is one time of year where FROZEN OUTPERFORMS FRESH.
> I have fished Hoover all winter as long as the ice holds out (from a boat). Caught quite a few bigguns and had plenty of 20 fish days. One of my best outings in 2018 was at night in late December.


Thanks for the info. I registered for the hoover seminar on the 29th. I'm looking forward to listening to both talks on blue cats. I've only managed to find one spot so far but it's only managed to yield 1 to 2 bites per trip with no success. I'm hoping it will help me catch my first hoover blue cat (caught my first blue cat in the muskingum river several years back after they got flushed out of dillon reservoir haha).


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

hatfield75 said:


> Deepest part is the southern pool by the dam. We usually catch shad around the cove where the crew boats are stored. It's a labor of love though. Catching shad sitting at 25ft can be tough...and cold. With that being said this is one time of year where FROZEN OUTPERFORMS FRESH.
> I have fished Hoover all winter as long as the ice holds out (from a boat). Caught quite a few bigguns and had plenty of 20 fish days. One of my best outings in 2018 was at night in late December.


 good info thanks. Any tips for bank fishermen? I’ve been big into Flathead fishing for years now but this is my first go around with winter time blues. Last couple times I’ve got out to hoover, I’ve tried live bait, frozen shad, cut bait, fishing on the bottom, and suspending some a few feet off the bottom. I’ve also been fishing in one spot for about 45 minutes-1 hour then relocating. Like snookhunter I’ve gotten runs but haven’t hooked anything yet but don’t even know what bit. Blind without electronics lol. They could be on the bottom or spread out suspending below schools of shad or who knows. I was thinking about going out earlier in the morning this weekend compared to afternoon and trying.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Snookhunter52 said:


> Thanks for the info. I registered for the hoover seminar on the 29th. I'm looking forward to listening to both talks on blue cats. I've only managed to find one spot so far but it's only managed to yield 1 to 2 bites per trip with no success. I'm hoping it will help me catch my first hoover blue cat (caught my first blue cat in the muskingum river several years back after they got flushed out of dillon reservoir haha).


 shoot me a text next time you go out there. I’ll probably be out there Saturday or Sunday this weekend.


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

Snookhunter52 said:


> Thanks for the info. I registered for the hoover seminar on the 29th. I'm looking forward to listening to both talks on blue cats. I've only managed to find one spot so far but it's only managed to yield 1 to 2 bites per trip with no success. I'm hoping it will help me catch my first hoover blue cat (caught my first blue cat in the muskingum river several years back after they got flushed out of dillon reservoir haha).


Thanks for coming out to the seminar. Zach and Doc should have some good info. I drift fish and target depth and structure. These blues move around the lake a lot. One thing I had to break from is finding a "spot" when targeting blues. Flatheads are more territorial and you can find certain feeding grounds, but the blues are everywhere (and sometimes nowhere). Use a santee cooper rig and drift at .5 mph near creek channels, ledges, and contour changes.


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

MIGHTY said:


> good info thanks. Any tips for bank fishermen? I’ve been big into Flathead fishing for years now but this is my first go around with winter time blues. Last couple times I’ve got out to hoover, I’ve tried live bait, frozen shad, cut bait, fishing on the bottom, and suspending some a few feet off the bottom. I’ve also been fishing in one spot for about 45 minutes-1 hour then relocating. Like snookhunter I’ve gotten runs but haven’t hooked anything yet but don’t even know what bit. Blind without electronics lol. They could be on the bottom or spread out suspending below schools of shad or who knows. I was thinking about going out earlier in the morning this weekend compared to afternoon and trying.


This time of year fish the deepest water you can find, which is up by the dam. The absolute best time of year to get a big blue from shore is in late April through May in Galena.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

hatfield75 said:


> Thanks for coming out to the seminar. Zach and Doc should have some good info. I drift fish and target depth and structure. These blues move around the lake a lot. One thing I had to break from is finding a "spot" when targeting blues. Flatheads are more territorial and you can find certain feeding grounds, but the blues are everywhere (and sometimes nowhere). Use a santee cooper rig and drift at .5 mph near creek channels, ledges, and contour changes.


Zach's presentation was A+. Loved it! Got me hooked on Blues, that's for sure.

Hopefully he gets invited back next year, man did I learn a lot!


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

I agree, I now know that I found a good spot cuz I had several bites that were exactly that (which is why you'll never see me take my eyes off my rods again cuz one of those times a fish almost took off with a $180 combo) And his talk also confirmed my theory that they use those dropoffs.


----------

